# ياريت يازملاء المهنة ان نخوض فى ال g p s من حيث الرفع والتوقيع ونظام الرصد الثابت



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (17 يونيو 2009)

ياريت يازملاء المهنة ان نخوض فى ال g p s من حيث الرفع والتوقيع ونظام الرصد الثابت:33:


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 يونيو 2009)

صحيح ماقلت حيث كثر الخوض فى التوتال استيشن بعد كدى اعملوا تغيير


----------



## د جمعة داود (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

الفكرة جيدة ، وسأبدأ معكم أخواني في مقدمة عن طرق الرصد في GPS ونكمل الموضوع من خلال المناقشات والردود:

أولا: الرصد الثابت Static 

هي أقدم طرق الرصد - المساحية بصفة عامة - المعروفة في استخدام GPS ، وهي أن يحتل جهاز (أو أكثر) نقطة (أو أكثر) من الثوابت الارضية معلومة الاحداثيات علي أن يحتل الجهاز الاخر النقطة المجهولة (المطلوب تحديد احداثياتها) لمدة لا تقل عن 30 دقيقة من الرصد المتبادل Simulatenous Obervations. وبذلك يتم تكوين خط قاعدة Base line ويتم رصد الخط (فرق X ، فرق Y ، فرق Z) بين كلا النقطتين ، وطالما أن النقطة الاولي معلومة الاحداثيات فيمكن حساب احداثيات النقطة الثانية من خط القاعدة هذا. وتكون فترة الرصد أو مايطلق عليها session لا تقل عن نصف ساعة (رصد مشترك بين النقطتين في نفس الوقت) للوصول الي دقة جيدة في حساب خط القاعدة ومن ثم حساب احداثيات النقطة المجهولة. وفي الاعمال عالية الدقة (الشبكات) يفضل أن تزيد session الي ساعة وأحيانا ساعتين ، لان القاعدة الاساسية هي: كلما زاد وقت الرصد زادت كمية الارصاد فتزيد الدقة في الحسابات.

ثانيا: رصد الشبكات Netwok 

تقريبا هي نفس طريقة الرصد الثابت لكن مع استخدام عدد (وليس 2 فقط) من الاجهزة يحتلوا مجموعة من النقاط في نفس الوقت. وغالبا يكون هناك نقطتين (من نقاط الشبكة المرصودة) معلومين الاحداثيات بينما باقي الاجهزة يحتلوا نقاط مجهولة. وهنا يزيد وقت الرصد Session بما لا يقل عن ساعة (لكنه يعتمد علي أطوال خطوط هذه الشبكة) حتي يمكن الوصول لدقة مناسبة. 

ثالثا: الرصد المتحرك Kinematic 

في هذه الطريقة يكون الجهاز مستمر في الحركة طوال الرصد. مثال: جهاز GPS مثبت في طائرة أو باخرة ... الخ. لذلك لا تستخدم هذه الطريقة في الهندسة المساحية لان دقتها = دقة الاجهزة الملاحية أو المحمولة يدويا ، أي في المتوسط 4-8 متر.

رابعا: الرصد شبه المتحرك أو الرصد المتحرك الزائف Semi-Kinematic أو Pesudo-Kinematic 

هي فئة تضم داخلها مجموعة من طرق رصد GPS وليس طريقة واحدة ، لكن فكرتها الاساسية أن هناك جهاز GPS يكون ثابت static علي نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات بينما هناك جهاز اخر (أو مجموعة من الاجهزة) تتحرك لرصد نقطة - أو نقاط - مجهولة. المبدأ الذي تعتمد عليه هذه الطرق هو: طالما أن الجهاز الثابت يحتل نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات فيقوم بحساب الاحداثيات كما هي من أرصاد أقمار GPS ويقارنها بقيم الاحداثيات المعلومة لهذه النقطة ، ومن هنا يمكن حساب قيمة الخطأ في أرصاد كل قمر من أقمار GPS في كل لحظة من وقت الرصد (بطرح الاحداثيين) ، وبالتأكيد فأن قيمة هذا الخطأ سيكون هو نفسه في أرصاد نفس القمر الصناعي في نفس لحظة الرصد عند الجهاز الاخر المتحرك Rover GPS Receiver ، وبالتالي فاذا أمكننا اضافة قيمة هذا الخطأ (المحسوب عند النقطة الثابتة) الي أرصاد GPS عند النقطة المجهولة فيمكننا زيادة دقة احداثيات النقطة المجهولة والوصول بالدقة الي مستوي السنتيمترات. 
أما كيف تتم هذه العملية الحسابية فهناك عدد من الطرق لكن أهمها طريقتين:

طريقة الرصد المتحرك بالحساب المكتبي Post-Processing Kinematic وأحيانا تسمي اختصارا PPK 

تتم الاعمال الحقلية كلها - سواء للجهاز الثابت أو المتحرك ثم يتم تحميل جميع الارصاد علي الكمبيوتر بعد العودة للمكتب في نهاية اليوم ويقوم برنامج الحسابات software بعمليات التصحيح وحساب احداثيات النقط المجهولة اعتمادا علي احداثيات النقطة - أو النقاط - المعلومة.

طريقة الرصد المتحرك اللحظي Real Time Kinematic أو اختصارا RTK 

تختلف عن الطريقة السابقة في وجود جهازين راديو لاسلكي مركبين علي كلا من الجهاز الثابت Static والجهاز المتحرك Rover ، بحيث يقوم الجهاز الثابت بحساب الخطأ في أرصاد GPS في كل لحظة من فترة الرصد وارسال هذه التصحيحات - عن طريق جهاز الراديو اللاسلكي - الي الجهاز المتحرك والذي بدوره يقوم بتصحيح أرصادة وحساب احداثيات النقطة المجهولة - بدقة عالية - في نفس اللحظة. وبالتالي فلا تحتاج هذه الطريقة لعملية الحساب المكتبي وانما تتم كلها في الموقع مباشرة.

وبالتأكيد فأن كل طريقة من الطرق السابقة لها مميزاتها و عيوبها وأيضا استخداماتها.

هذا و الله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكور دكتور جمعة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (19 يونيو 2009)

رائع د/ جمعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدين علي (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ربنا يزيدك يادكتور جمعة كمان وكمان


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (6 يوليو 2009)

اشكر الدكتور جمعةعلى اهتمامة بالموضوع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## الرب معنا (6 يوليو 2009)

mashkoooooooooooooooor gedn doctor


----------



## فتحي عبدالأمير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وجدت نفس الموضوع في منتدى آخر وقمت بكتابة الرد التالي والغايه هي للمحاوله في نشر الموضوع والتداول به بشكل اوسع لتعم الفائده على الجميع..........وهذا ماكتبته
(السلام عليمك ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على ماتفظلتم به من شرح
ولكن هناك مسأله مهمه يجب الأنتباه لها وهي كثيرا ما حيرتني في البحث عن حل لها وهي 
بما اننا نستخدم ال(dgps) ونبحث عن الدقه العاليه فيجب أن لانغفل عن نظام الأحداثيات المستخدم في البلد وعلاقته 
الوثيقه بالمسقط والسفيرويد والديتم (project and spheroid and datum) والتي بدورها تكون الحداثيات المرتبطه ارتباط حقيقي بالموقع
فلو استخدمنا (WGS) ضاعت الدقه بالتحويل للنظام المحلي 
ولو استخدمنا النظام المحلي نصطدم بمشاكل كثيره اهمها غياب الموديل الرياضي الدقيق لكثير من دولنا العربيه 
العزيزه .........كما هو حاصل معي في العراق فلا يوجد(لم اتعرف عليه لحد الان 15 سنه مهندس مساحه) datum واضح 
العناصر ممكن اعتماده في عمليات احتساب او رصد الأحداثيات
أرجو من جميع الأخو المحترمين توضيح الفكره وتنبيهي اذا كنت غافلا عن شئ 
نبهنا الله جميعا من نومة الغافلين ............وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير وعيد فطر مبارك وسعيد )


----------



## wisangps (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 
لقد شاركت في المنتدى باكثر من موضوع يخص العراق وعلى العموم وبصورة مختصرة تقوم المديرية العامة للمساحة في العراق بمشرع طموح لانشاء شبكة جيودسية جديدة اضافة الى امور اخرى كثيرة ويمكنك قراة الموضوع من الرابط الاتي 
http://cid-c88ed339d8818d5e.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/.Documents/IGRS%20-%20IRAQ.pdf
كذالك يمكنك قراة المشاركات الاتية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149637.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149640.html
اما بالنسبة الى الدقة فاننا نستطيع التحويل من النظام العالمي الى المحلي العراقي IRAQ KARBALA DATUM وبالعكس بدقة عالية ما عدا منطقة ZONE 37 لاننا لم نستطع العمل هناك لحد الان وهنا نحن نستخدم طريقتين الاولى هي 2D TRANSFORMATION وهي مشابهى لبرنامج الـ NADCON الامريكي والتي تعتمد على بناء سطح GRID تشوه او فروقات لخط العرض وثاني لخط الطول والثاني والتي هي شائعة والتي تعتمد على ايجاد الزحف بين مركز الـ DATUM العالمي والمحلي وقد حصلنا على معاملات التحويل الثلاثة DX,DY,DZ وقد تم فحصها واعطت نتائج مقبولة لا غراض نظم المعلومات الجغرافية والدرجة الثالثة ويجب هنا التفريق بين الخطا المطلق والنسبي وطبعا عندما اقول دقة التحويل مقبولة اقصد الدقة المطلقه ويتم تغير هذه المعاملات بصورة طفيفة كلما توسعنا في رصد الشبكة البولونية القديمة ويمكنك اخذ هذه المعلومات من الملف الاول ويمكنك استخدامها في اي برنامج لديك واضمن لك دقة مقبولة لكل اعمال المساحة عدا الجيودسية .

ومن اهم المواضيع الاخرى هو كيف الحصول على احداثي عالمي دقيق لان بعض المستخدمين يجهلون هذا الموضوع تماما فمثلا اذا لم تكن لديك نقطة ضبط ارضي معلومة بالنظام العالمي اين سيتم نصب المحطة الثابتة لجهاز الـ GPS وهنا اقول لا بد من استخدام طريقة الرصد الثابتة الطويلة واستخدام اسلوب معالجة البيانات الدقيق PPP باستخدام احد مواقع التصحيح العالمي واشهرها الاسترالي والامريكي وطبعا بالعراق يفضل استخدام الامريكي لكوننا نمتلك 5 محطات ضمن شبكة الهيأة العامة للمساحة الجيودسية في الولايات المتحدة ومن المؤمل ان تصبح 7 قريبا وتفاصيل الموضوع في الملف الاول.
وطبعا هناك تفاصيل اخرى كثيرة تتعلق باسلوب التصحيح الحقلي NETWORK RTK والذي يعمل الان بالعراق عن طريق شبكة الموبايل وموضوع قياس المناسيب بجهاز الـ GPS وكيف تحويله الى سطح البحر والموديل الجذبي العالمي وتفاصيل اخرى.


----------



## wisangps (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 
لقد شاركت في المنتدى باكثر من موضوع يخص العراق وعلى العموم وبصورة مختصرة تقوم المديرية العامة للمساحة في العراق بمشرع طموح لانشاء شبكة جيودسية جديدة اضافة الى امور اخرى كثيرة ويمكنك قراة الموضوع من الرابط الاتي 
http://cid-c88ed339d8818d5e.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/.Documents/IGRS - IRAQ.pdf
كذالك يمكنك قراة المشاركات الاتية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149637.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149640.html
اما بالنسبة الى الدقة فاننا نستطيع التحويل من النظام العالمي الى المحلي العراقي IRAQ KARBALA DATUM وبالعكس بدقة عالية ما عدا منطقة ZONE 37 لاننا لم نستطع العمل هناك لحد الان وهنا نحن نستخدم طريقتين الاولى هي 2D TRANSFORMATION وهي مشابهى لبرنامج الـ NADCON الامريكي والتي تعتمد على بناء سطح GRID تشوه او فروقات لخط العرض وثاني لخط الطول والثاني والتي هي شائعة والتي تعتمد على ايجاد الزحف بين مركز الـ DATUM العالمي والمحلي وقد حصلنا على معاملات التحويل الثلاثة DX,DY,DZ وقد تم فحصها واعطت نتائج مقبولة لا غراض نظم المعلومات الجغرافية والدرجة الثالثة ويجب هنا التفريق بين الخطا المطلق والنسبي وطبعا عندما اقول دقة التحويل مقبولة اقصد الدقة المطلقه ويتم تغير هذه المعاملات بصورة طفيفة كلما توسعنا في رصد الشبكة البولونية القديمة ويمكنك اخذ هذه المعلومات من الملف الاول ويمكنك استخدامها في اي برنامج لديك واضمن لك دقة مقبولة لكل اعمال المساحة عدا الجيودسية .

ومن اهم المواضيع الاخرى هو كيف الحصول على احداثي عالمي دقيق لان بعض المستخدمين يجهلون هذا الموضوع تماما فمثلا اذا لم تكن لديك نقطة ضبط ارضي معلومة بالنظام العالمي اين سيتم نصب المحطة الثابتة لجهاز الـ GPS وهنا اقول لا بد من استخدام طريقة الرصد الثابتة الطويلة واستخدام اسلوب معالجة البيانات الدقيق PPP باستخدام احد مواقع التصحيح العالمي واشهرها الاسترالي والامريكي وطبعا بالعراق يفضل استخدام الامريكي لكوننا نمتلك 5 محطات ضمن شبكة الهيأة العامة للمساحة الجيودسية في الولايات المتحدة ومن المؤمل ان تصبح 7 قريبا وتفاصيل الموضوع في الملف الاول.
وطبعا هناك تفاصيل اخرى كثيرة تتعلق باسلوب التصحيح الحقلي NETWORK RTK والذي يعمل الان بالعراق عن طريق شبكة الموبايل وموضوع قياس المناسيب بجهاز الـ GPS وكيف تحويله الى سطح البحر والموديل الجذبي العالمي وتفاصيل اخرى.


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الفصل التاسع


خدمات الجي بي أس علي الانترنت​

9-1 مقدمة:

مع انتشار تطبيقات تحديد المواقع بالأقمار الصناعية في العقدين الأخيرين تم تطوير عدد من المواقع علي شبكة الانترنت لخدمة مستخدمي هذه التقنيات وخاصة للتطبيقات الهندسية والعلمية. إن شبكة المعلومات الدولية مليئة بخدمات مذهلة – تطبيقية و تعليمية – لا غني عنها لمستخدمي نظام الجي بي إس علي وجه الخصوص ، بل أن بعض هذه الخدمات المجانية قد تقلل من التكلفة الاقتصادية للمشروعات المساحية. أيضا المنتجات التقنية المتاحة مجانا علي الانترنت قد ترفع مستوي دقة قياسات تحديد المواقع بالجي بي إس بصورة مؤثرة. كما أن بعض هذه الخدمات يقوم بإجراء الحسابات الدقيقة لتحديد المواقع مجانا ، والبعض الآخر يقدم برامج حاسوبية software مجانية لتطبيقات الجي بي إس. لا يمكن حصر جميع خدمات الجي بي إس علي الانترنت لكننا سنستعرض في هذا الفصل بعضا منها.

9-2 المنظمة العالمية لخدمات النظم الملاحية بالأقمار الصناعية IGS 

تعد المنظمة العالمية لخدمات النظم الملاحية بالأقمار الصناعية International GNSS Service والمعروفة اختصارا باسم IGS من أشهر و أفيد خدمات الجي بي إس علي شبكة الانترنت. كان الاسم القديم للمنظمة هو المنظمة العالمية لخدمات الجي بي إس إلا أنها ومع امتداد خدماتها لتشمل نظام الجلوناس الروسي فقد تغير الاسم للاسم الحالي ، كما أنها تنوي أيضا تقديم خدمات مماثلة للنظام الأوروبي جاليليو عند اكتماله و بدء العمل به. موقع المنظمة في الرابط: http://igscb.jpl.nasa.gov/

إن منظمة IGS هي تجمع تطوعي مكون من حوالي 200 جهة علي المستوي العالمي تتيح قياسات الجي بي إس و الجلوناس لخدمة المجتمع الدولي مجانا بغرض دراسة الأرض بصورة دقيقة. تعد خدمات IGS جزءا من خدمات المنظمة الدولية للجيوديسيا International Geodesy Association. كما يتم تقديم خدمات الحسابات الدقيقة من خلال عدد من مراكز الحسابات Data Centers تقدمها الجهات العالمية المتخصصة مثل وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية NASA وهيئة المساحة الفرنسية IGN. يمكن اعتبار منظمة IGS كأدق تجمع مدني – وليس عسكري - لمستخدمي تحديد المواقع بالأقمار الصناعية علي المستوي العالمي.

تشمل خدمات IGS الآتي:

1. أرصاد محطات أرضية لكلا من الجي بي إس و الجلوناس.
2. تصحيح مدارات الأقمار الصناعية للجي بي إس.
3. تصحيح مدارات الأقمار الصناعية لجلوناس.
4. تصحيح أخطاء ساعة القمر الصناعي للجي بي إس .
5. تصحيح أخطاء ساعة جهاز استقبال الجي بي إس عند كل محطة من المحطات الأرضية لشبكة IGS .
6. الإحداثيات الدقيقة لكل محطة من المحطات الأرضية لشبكة IGS .
7. سرعة تحرك القشرة الأرضية عند كل محطة من المحطات الأرضية لشبكة IGS .
8. عناصر دوران الأرض حول محورها Earth Rotation Parameters.
9. عناصر تصحيح أخطاء الغلاف الجوي Atmospheric Parameters لكلا طبقتي الايونوسفير و التروبوسفير.

______________________ 
من كتابي: مدخل الي النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع ، والذي أوشك علي الانتهاء بفضل الله تعالي و سيتم اتاحته - قريبا ان شاء الله - مجانا علي الانترنت ابتغاء مرضاة الله تعالي


----------



## هيماااااااا (23 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور جمعه وربنا يزيدك وينفعنا بعلمك اللهم امين


----------



## نضال هديب (30 أغسطس 2015)

الشكر للدكتور جمعة وبارك الله في جهده ووقته والشكر لجميع المشاركين في نقاش هذا الموضوع المهم ونرجوا مزيداً من التفصيل وان يكون الشرح بإعطاء مثال توضيحي حتى نتمكن من استيعابه .


----------

